

Using beam of light, scientists commandeer worm’s nervous system - Goladus
http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2011/01/light-touch/

======
mtrn
Title reminded me a bit of "Roll Your Own Linkbait Tech Headline"
([http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2011/01/roll-your-
own...](http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2011/01/roll-your-own-l.php))

